# 8. KBU Kalenderblatt



## Handlampe (31. August 2009)

Also los liebe Leute, ich wünsche mir wieder eine hohe Wahlbeteiligung




*Bild 1*







_Ort: Lieserpfad
Datum: 01.08.2009
Fahrerin: Tazz
Bild: Konfuzius_


*

Bild 2*




_
Im Hunsrück am Rhein 2.8.2009, da wo die Sonne scheint
Auf dem MTB kurz vor der Serpentine FrauP erwischt
Foto: Race4Hills_



*
Bild 3*




_
Spielereien an den Katzensteinen bei Satzvey.
4. August 2009
hinter der Kamera: Futzy
davor: Felix (Levelboss)
_




*Bild 4*





_Pascal (Pacman) mit dem Matterhorn auf dem Rücken
Bild: Claus (Bagatellschaden)_


*
Bild 5*




_
Fahrer: Helge,Marco
Location: Oberhalb Schönwieshütte im Ötztal
Foto: Dirk (Holzlarer)_




*Bild 6*





_Auf dem Weg zum Indemann
Fahrer: Jule & XCRacer
Foto: Ralph (rpo35)_




*Bild 7*





_Claus und Pascal über dem Aletsch-Gletscher.
(Selbstauslöser)_




*Bild 8*





_Sackeifeltour am 30.8.09
Fahrer: Sandra + Gefolge
Ort: Sackeifel
Foto: Sacklampe_




*Bild 9*





_
Free Riding am Jungpass.
Fahrer: Claus
Foto: Pascal _



*Bild 10*





_
In den Wacholderhängen der Sackeifel
Bild: Handlampe_


----------



## Juppidoo (31. August 2009)

Wenn ich man wüßte, wie die bisherigen aussahen, wegen der Harmonie in der Abfolge und der Spannung. Naja, egal Bild 7 ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (31. August 2009)

Also: *Bild 1!* Soviel Anmut ...
... und das, obwohl die Gabel kaputt ist ...


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Also: *Bild 1!* Soviel Anmut ...
> ... und das, obwohl die Gabel kaputt ist ...



Die is nicht kaputt 





....äähmm aber jetzt nicht wieder ein Mädchen klicken 

 da müssen auch mal ein paar lecker Jungs in den Kalender


----------



## Jajaja (31. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Die is nicht kaputt



... sieht aber so aus ... 



Tazz schrieb:


> ....äähmm aber jetzt nicht wieder ein Mädchen klicken
> 
> da müssen auch mal ein paar lecker Jungs in den Kalender



... öhöm hmhhm, also bei Jungs kann ich nicht so mitreden/-voten. Bild 1 ist nicht nur schön und bringt den Sport rüber (*) - *nein! Es ist sogar sexy* _(und das ist nicht sexistisch, sondern zutiefst positiv seriös gemeint!)_. 



_(*) Meine ganz persönliche Meinung!_


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ... öhöm hmhhm, also bei Jungs kann ich nicht so mitreden/-voten. Bild 1 ist nicht nur schön und bringt den Sport rüber (*) - *nein! Es ist sogar sexy* _(und das ist nicht sexistisch, sondern zutiefst positiv seriös gemeint!)_.
> 
> 
> 
> _(*) Meine ganz persönliche Meinung!_




Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Handlampe (31. August 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Wenn ich man wüßte, wie die bisherigen aussahen, wegen der Harmonie in der Abfolge und der Spannung. Naja, egal Bild 7 ist es.




Also...Jürgen, da hilft auch mal ein wenig Eigeninitiative: Sämtliche Abstimmungen findest du noch im Forum. Wenn du also die letzen Sieger  WIRKLICH sehen willst, einfach mal ein wenig blättern...


----------



## Seelrider (31. August 2009)

Tolle Fotos, 

ich beobachte mit großer Aufmerksamkeit die schönen Fotos im KBU Kalender. Respekt an die Fotografen und MTBler vor den Kameras.

Auch wenn ich eigentlich niemand von euch kenne, stimme ich trotzdem gerne mit ab. In diesem Monat ist es wieder eine schwere Entscheidung. Eigentlich brauchte ich 2 Stimmen:

1.) Bild 2 ist eine Besonderheit, einmal von der Komposition und vom vermittelten Eindruck.

2.) Bild 4 Das Matterhorn ist immer ein Garant für ein schönes Foto.

Weiter so


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. August 2009)

Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> _Ort: Sackeifel
> Foto: Sacklampe_



Reschpäääkt alter Freund


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. September 2009)

Na das ist diesmal ja richtig spannend. 4 Bilder liegen Kopf an Kopf. Bin mal gespannt wer gewinnt.


----------



## wollschwein (2. September 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich eigentlich niemand von euch kenne




wir kennen uns flüchtig^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na das ist diesmal ja richtig spannend. 4 Bilder liegen Kopf an Kopf. Bin mal gespannt wer gewinnt.



Jo, ähnlich spannend wie letzten Monat könnte das werden 

Wobei, wenn ich den Uwe letzten Monat richtig verstanden habe, dann setzt er die Bilder nicht unbedingt zu dem Monat, in dem sie auch gewählt worden sind, oder?

grüße
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Wobei, wenn ich den Uwe letzten Monat richtig verstanden habe, dann setzt er die Bilder nicht unbedingt zu dem Monat, in dem sie auch gewählt worden sind, oder?
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Und wo würde der Sinn darin liegen?


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2009)

Es ging um das Foto des Monats vom letzten Mal, dass er als Foto im Januar verwenden wollte (wie gesagt, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden hatte...)

Dann gäbe es z.B. kein Argument dagegen, zweimal hintereinander ein einzelnes Mädel auf dem Bike zu wählen 

So im Winter ein paar Sommerimpressionen taugen ja vielleicht gegen Winterdepression  ?

grüße
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...So im Winter ein paar Sommerimpressionen taugen ja vielleicht gegen Winterdepression  ?
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Und im Sommer ein paar Winterbilder, damit man nicht ins Schwitzen kommt?

Frag lieber noch mal nach.


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2009)

So Kinners,
Endspurt, es ist ja spannend, wie lange nicht mehr, ein Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen zweiter Bilder oder ist es am Ende doch der lachende Dritte?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Konfuzius (7. September 2009)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht für's selbst gemachte Bild stimmen, aber bei dem Stand kann ich mir leider nicht verkneifen, es noch mal spannend zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. September 2009)

Tja,
was ist bei Stimmengleichheit? 

Entscheidet dann das Los  das Alter   ???

Lass dich überraschen....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. September 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht für's selbst gemachte Bild stimmen, aber bei dem Stand kann ich mir leider nicht verkneifen, es noch mal spannend zu machen



Völliger Blödsinn. Wenn einem das eigene Bild am besten gefällt, dann sollte man auch dafür stimmen! Hier gehts nich darum, wer was gemacht hat, sondern was einem am besten gefällt.


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2009)

Wow, ein Patt 

Damit ein Glückwunsch an die BEIDEN Gewinner!

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie verfahren wird? Wird eines vielleicht das Deckblatt oder der Appetizer für das darauf folgende Jahr? 

Oder entscheidet ein Los...

Na ja, nach dem Urlaub von Uwe wissen wir dann mehr. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## wogru (8. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wow, ein Patt
> 
> Damit ein Glückwunsch an die BEIDEN Gewinner!
> 
> ...


Ich bin für eine neue Abstimmung zwischen den beiden Bildern, der Rest ist raus.


----------



## Cheetah (8. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine neue Abstimmung zwischen den beiden Bildern, der Rest ist raus.


Ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag:


----------



## Jajaja (8. September 2009)

... äh, nicht schlecht. 

Sind wir da aber nicht über der Baumgrenze?


----------



## Tazz (8. September 2009)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag:




Och das hast Du aber schön zusammengezimmert


----------



## wollschwein (8. September 2009)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag:






ich hab mich dann auchnochmal daran versucht ^^


----------



## Tazz (8. September 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> ich hab mich dann auchnochmal daran versucht ^^



He he ...

Als wenn ich selbst dort gewesen wäre


----------



## sibby08 (8. September 2009)

Leute, es haben doch beide gewonnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Leute, es haben doch beide gewonnen...




Hmm , stimmt


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wow, ein Patt
> 
> Damit ein Glückwunsch an die BEIDEN Gewinner!
> 
> ...



Da mußt du dich aber noch gedulden. Der ist ja noch eine woche länger weg.


----------



## Race4Hills (12. September 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmm , stimmt



Was machen wir denn da, 

LG Jens


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2009)

Hehe, super-kreative Vorschläge!


----------



## sun909 (28. September 2009)

Tach,
Stand der Dinge?

Gruesse


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. September 2009)

Tach
Stand der Dinge!

Gruesse


----------



## Handlampe (28. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Tach
> Stand der Dinge!
> 
> Gruesse



Apropos Stand der Dinge: Ich bräuchte das Bild noch in bester Auflösung Claus.


----------

